# angle head



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a probleme to finish my angle, always edges. my columbia 3,5 put a lot a mud. i try different setting, put is the same probleme , edge and to much mud. 

i need a rock or no rock for the setting ?

i need to push hard on the wall or i just slide on the angle ? 

i have a mudrunner for the application.

thx a lot


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

First of all, when using the Mudrunner make sure your mud is very thin. VERY thin. This makes a BIG difference. And speed of travel is also important. The thinner the mud the quicker you have to move.

I have never had to adjust an anglehead after buying one. I would say most problems are caused by crooked angles or angles greater than 90°.

Once the head is "set" in the corner it should just slide quite easily. Should not have to push at all. Just enough pressure to keep it against the walls. This pressure is automatically applied by whichever hand you are twisting the Mudrunner with. Your forward hand pretty much just holds it up comfortably.

If it is not sliding easily you are probably short on mud and need to address that first.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

How are you taping? If you not corner rolling and anglehead wiping then second coat angle head and runner wont work.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out both of these videos from Columbia. 









I have found that 15 thou is a good place to start for your rock adjustment. 

Remember, the rock controls the amount of mud and the feathered edge is controlled by the "step" at the side skids and top blade junction. You want zero step, that will give you a perfect feather.

When running the head concentrate on the leading point of the head, and let the blades float on the mud. Remember too that the head may control the amount of mud applied to the corner, it doesn't control the mud flow. That is done by, speed, mud consistency and the amount of throttle on the mud runner.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

cazna said:


> How are you taping? If you not corner rolling and anglehead wiping then second coat angle head and runner wont work.


 Have been thinking of getting a runner, using a corner box now. Put tapes home with a roll plough,do you not think it would coat ok if I brought one iyho.... ? :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If an angle box and corner finisher work for you now, then yes it will work. Caz was referring to the finisher snagging on tapes that weren't rolled properly.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

gazman said:


> If an angle box and corner finisher work for you now, then yes it will work. Caz was referring to the finisher snagging on tapes that weren't rolled properly.


Cheers. I know this is off topic for this thread, has anyone used a corner box and brought a runner and thought bugger me, I've wasted all those years lol....or just thought it a waste of time and money.....please let me know your thoughts folks. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It all depends on how you want to run your corners, Runners are awesome with angleheads.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I used a mudrunner for a couple houses. I tossed it because I have better control with an angle box.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I love the runner, but I have never used an angle box.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Magic said:


> I used a mudrunner for a couple houses. I tossed it because I have better control with an angle box.


Want to make a donation?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Magic said:


> I used a mudrunner for a couple houses. I tossed it because I have better control with an angle box.


Same here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Want to make a donation?


Before I could afford a full set of tools I rented from ames and they sent me a mudrunner to try years ago. I got the hang of it but still prefer the regular angle box. So no, I sent it back years ago. 
I did find my 3" DM angle head yesterday that I can pass on when someone gets their tools stolen or something.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Magic said:


> Before I could afford a full set of tools I rented from ames and they sent me a mudrunner to try years ago. I got the hang of it but still prefer the regular angle box. So no, I sent it back years ago.
> I did find my 3" DM angle head yesterday that I can pass on when someone gets their tools stolen or something.


How much would you sell the head for


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Corey The Taper said:


> How much would you sell the head for


Thanks for asking. It aint worth nothing really. Even after I sent it in it leaked pretty bad. It works but leaves floors looking like a frickin rooky did it. Its bad!!!
Btw, I seen painttalk had a classified section. I assume a member screwed another member here for us not to have one?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Magic said:


> Btw, I seen painttalk had a classified section. I assume a member screwed another member here for us not to have one?


Exactly


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic said:


> Btw, I seen painttalk had a classified section. I assume a member screwed another member here for us not to have one?





fr8train said:


> Exactly


I think he got paid....Just took forever !


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

It would be good if we got something like that again and maybe make it through paypal so both parties are safe


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> I think he got paid....Just took forever !


I think you're right, but it still ruined it for the rest of us. Didn't that involve 1wallboardsman?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I think you're right, but it still ruined it for the rest of us. Didn't that involve 1wallboardsman?


I Think It was DS john. [?]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> I Think It was DS john. [?]


In fact ..that's the last time I can remember a thread being shut down. Other than spam.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

What did they sell


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

It might be better without the classifieds here. That way nobody gets hurt. 
Our tools wear out so we buy new ones. Nothing worse than buying another persons junk OR waiting to get paid.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Just list it on ebay, and list a link on this site. Set up where you can have a private listing and invite plp to bid or a buy it now price. 
Put "private listing" in your title and nothing else.
Add photos and description as you would for any other listing.
complete the listing.
send your buyer the item number of your private listing.

No one else will buy it.


----------

